# Portal 2



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Watched a video of portal 2 on steam, made me chuckle.

Definately going to be getting this, the first one was brilliant.

Remember, the cake is a lie.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Ive got the original portal and find it a bit boring, can you do it coop mode?

Daz.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Razzzle said:


> Ive got the original portal and find it a bit boring, can you do it coop mode?
> 
> Daz.


Portal 2 pretty much is co-op. It was built primarily for co-op but can be played single player.


----------

